# Dylan - 11 yr old Ragdoll



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The Ragdoll Rehome Group is looking for a loving home for Dylan










*Name: Dylan 
Colour/Pattern: Blue Colourpoint 
Age: 11 years old 
Sex: Male Neuter 
Location: South East
Contact: Dawn (Herts), 01442 381509, [email protected]
*
Dawn 
*About Dylan* 
Dylan is a handsome 11 year old Raggie. His current owners took him in 5 years ago when his original owners went to Singapore (supposedly for a year).
His current owners circumstances have changed such that it is no longer possible for them to keep him. He has no issues. He does like the occasional stroll in a secure cat proof garden. 
Ideally he would like to spend his time in a quiet home, no young children or dogs.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is Dylan still looking for a home?


----------

